# Notification button leads to subscriptions



## RandomDude

Hmmm... new problem? Also noticed the toolbar isn't working when posting, nor are avatars.


----------



## uhtred

Same problem. Like button also stopped working for me at the same time

Also I can "reply" but not post. 




RandomDude said:


> Hmmm... new problem? Also noticed the toolbar isn't working when posting, nor are avatars.


----------



## EleGirl

Hm, "like" is working for me.


What notification button are you taking about?


----------



## Kivlor

I've been having this problem for the last 2 weeks on Chrome. 
Like button stopped working. All the dropbars at the top of the page stopped working. All options in the toolbar went away, so I can only quick-reply.

Switched to Firefox and it works fine. If anyone knows what the problem is though, I'd like to know. I presumed it was my computer.


----------



## RandomDude

@EleGirl

The underlined "your notifications" 'button' next to subscribe.
@Kivlor

I'm using firefox, and I can reply but not quick reply.


----------



## Kivlor

RandomDude said:


> @EleGirl
> 
> The underlined "your notifications" 'button' next to subscribe.
> 
> @Kivlor
> 
> I'm using firefox, and I can reply but not quick reply.


Well... I suppose that just leaves one option: Purify the machine with fire >


----------



## EleGirl

OK I use Microsoft Edge and everything is working fine here.

Sounds like it's a chrome problem.


----------



## EleGirl

I posted this to the admins.


----------



## uhtred

I'm on firefox and a number of things are broken. I can reply but not post. 



EleGirl said:


> OK I use Microsoft Edge and everything is working fine here.
> 
> Sounds like it's a chrome problem.


----------



## Vinnydee

*Solution to problem*

Turn off your ad blocker. Mine was doing the same until I turned it off. If you do not have an ad blocker then check your setting to allow popups.


----------



## uhtred

*Re: Solution to problem*

That doesn't help for me.

I wish I didn't need an add-blocker here, but the adds are so slow and intrusive that I find the site literally unusable without it. I"m on a fairly new computer with a fast connection, but the adds are overwhelming. 



Vinnydee said:


> Turn off your ad blocker. Mine was doing the same until I turned it off. If you do not have an ad blocker then check your setting to allow popups.


----------



## Vinnydee

*Re: Solution to problem*



uhtred said:


> That doesn't help for me.
> 
> I wish I didn't need an add-blocker here, but the adds are so slow and intrusive that I find the site literally unusable without it. I"m on a fairly new computer with a fast connection, but the adds are overwhelming.


I tested it 5 times and I have been a system administrator, programmer, system analyst and software designer for 4o years. I deal with this stuff daily. I would need which browser you are using and which adblocker. I am using Chrome and as soon as I turn off my add blocker or white list this website, all is better. I use the free Ublock. .Better than ad block. If you are using Chrome, there are a lot of setting there which get lists from many sources in the content tab. Chrome's own security may be blocking the popup as it draws upon many lists of malware or potentially dangerous websites. You may want to disable them all and see what happens. If it works, then turn them on one by one. I love trouble shooting. I did this all day and night which is why I am still up at this time. I cannot go to bed unless I find the solutions to work related problems. Normally I would just remote to a computer and look around to see what may be the problem. As I said, I did not know my AV software was also blocking ads. You may want to check that out.


----------



## uhtred

test post


----------



## uhtred

uhtred said:


> test post


This time turning off the add blocker worked (firefox, addblock +). Sadly I don't think I can use TAM that way. I'll give it a try, but last time it was unusuable. 

I'd be happy to pay, but need a totally anonymous method.


----------



## uhtred

Sadly, without addblock the site is still unusable. The cursor can't keep up with my typing. The &$&# video adds use so much bandwidth that I can't do anything else. 

If TAM gets rid of the video adds, it will be usable. Otherwise, if I can't use addblock, I'll need to go. 

The really sad bit is that the add playing now is for something I ALREADY BOUGHT



uhtred said:


> This time turning off the add blocker worked (firefox, addblock +). Sadly I don't think I can use TAM that way. I'll give it a try, but last time it was unusuable.
> 
> I'd be happy to pay, but need a totally anonymous method.


----------



## farsidejunky

uhtred said:


> Sadly, without addblock the site is still unusable. The cursor can't keep up with my typing. The &$&# video adds use so much bandwidth that I can't do anything else.
> 
> If TAM gets rid of the video adds, it will be usable. Otherwise, if I can't use addblock, I'll need to go.
> 
> The really sad bit is that the add playing now is for something I ALREADY BOUGHT


This is an unfortunate reality of this site. 
As a moderator, I have expressed frustration over this. Unfortunately, the situation appears to be getting worse, not better. 

The only way this will see improvement is it if ordinary posters, in large numbers, continue to bring this to the attention of the administrators.


----------



## Kivlor

uhtred said:


> This time turning off the add blocker worked (firefox, addblock +). Sadly I don't think I can use TAM that way. I'll give it a try, but last time it was unusuable.
> 
> I'd be happy to pay, but need a totally anonymous method.


I don't know if this would work, but could you use a prepaid Visa / MasterCard from the local market? Cash tobuy, then run that...


----------



## Anon Pink

After dealing with the white page problem by installing ad block, I'm again having similar difficulty in that I cannot access my notification and the key board, only at TAM, is very sluggish and unresponsive. Avatars are missing, form fields while quoting are empty (no bold, underline, italic; no color or size, no attachment...) and the like button is unresponsive. Also, the submit button is unresponsive so I have to click Advanced and then click submit.

I turned off Adblock as suggested up thread and it did nothing.

IPad Air, safari, updates current.


----------



## TBT

I use firefox with adblock and don't have any problems. Maybe do a firefox refresh and see what happens.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I use Opera (Blink layout engine) and it's built-in adblock squirreled things up.

Turned it off, added the adblock extension, things are good again.


----------



## EleGirl

uhtred said:


> Sadly, without addblock the site is still unusable. The cursor can't keep up with my typing. The &$&# video adds use so much bandwidth that I can't do anything else.
> 
> If TAM gets rid of the video adds, it will be usable. Otherwise, if I can't use addblock, I'll need to go.
> 
> The really sad bit is that the add playing now is for something I ALREADY BOUGHT


I have the same problem with the site being very slow because of the ads. What I do is to type most of my posts in MSWord and they copy/paste them into the TAM window. Doing this helps a lot.


----------



## rockon

EleGirl said:


> I have the same problem with the site being very slow because of the ads. What I do is to type most of my posts in MSWord and they copy/paste them into the TAM window. Doing this helps a lot.


Yea, but one should not have to do all of this because of obtrusive adverts that admin does not seem to give a damn about fixing.


----------



## RandomDude

farsidejunky said:


> This is an unfortunate reality of this site.
> As a moderator, I have expressed frustration over this. Unfortunately, the situation appears to be getting worse, not better.
> 
> The only way this will see improvement is it if ordinary posters, in large numbers, continue to bring this to the attention of the administrators.


In other words, make a scene?










RIOT RIOT RIOT!!!
RIOT RIOT RIOT!!! RIOT RIOT RIOT!!!


----------



## EleGirl

farsidejunky said:


> This is an unfortunate reality of this site.
> As a moderator, I have expressed frustration over this. Unfortunately, the situation appears to be getting worse, not better.
> 
> The only way this will see improvement is it if ordinary posters, in large numbers, continue to bring this to the attention of the administrators.


Yep, we mods have brought this up a lot to the admins... posting screen shots and links to ads.

I could be wrong, but I think that the issue is that the site is a business and they want to make money.

So they added all these ads. Income is generated based on the number of ad images and click throughs. 

Well, users find the ads annoying so they use ad blockers. That makes the number of ad images and click-throughs go down. So to meet target income, those who run the site have to ad more ads. And so the cycle goes. And now the number of ads is out of hand.

The video ads are the main culprit. AT least on my browser they are. There is one of someone skiing. It just loops so it never ends. And it locks the screen every time.


----------



## RandomDude

Whao... so I turned the ad-blocker off... and whaaaaooo... I never seen the site get this slow... like seriously, a HUGE difference, with ads the site crawls at around 5-10% speed. It's an overload!

... but, the notifications/quick reply work again! ... after waiting 10-20 seconds for the site to unfreeze itself from the overload of ads!

Just wow! What the heck happened recently?


----------



## EleGirl

RandomDude said:


> Whao... so I turned the ad-blocker off... and whaaaaooo... I never seen the site get this slow... like seriously, a HUGE difference, with ads the site crawls at around 5-10% speed. It's an overload!
> 
> ... but, the notifications/quick reply work again! ... after waiting 10-20 seconds for the site to unfreeze itself from the overload of ads!
> 
> Just wow! What the heck happened recently?


It's been like this for months.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

This is the stupidest thing ever... I turned off my Ad Block, (Im on Firefox) and now I can like and see my notifications, but the site is so bogged down, I can hardly navigate it! The admins need to make it so that those of us who are forum supporters DONT GET ADS!! This is ridiculous!!


----------



## EleGirl

3Xnocharm said:


> This is the stupidest thing ever... I turned off my Ad Block, (Im on Firefox) and now I can like and see my notifications, but the site is so bogged down, I can hardly navigate it! The admins need to make it so that those of us who are forum supporters DONT GET ADS!! This is ridiculous!!


Users who are not forum supporters get even more ads than we forum supporters get. They get ads between the posts.


----------



## RandomDude

Wow, even forum supporters too? Well... there goes any consideration to subscribe to block ads... "less advertising" it says, also noticed the price for subscription has jumped up to around 10x more or some such.

At those prices it's only fair that at the very least supporters receive NO ADS. The current state of the forum without ad-blocker is simply non-functional, and with ad-blockers functions remain limited. Never seen a forum this messed up actually by the cycle, this is the worst case I've seen in years.


----------



## EleGirl

RandomDude said:


> Wow, even forum supporters too? Well... there goes any consideration to subscribe to block ads... "less advertising" it says, also noticed the price for subscription has jumped up to around 10x more or some such.
> 
> At those prices it's only fair that at the very least supporters receive NO ADS. The current state of the forum without ad-blocker is simply non-functional, and with ad-blockers functions remain limited. Never seen a forum this messed up actually by the cycle, this is the worst case I've seen in years.


The cost to forum supporters is about $14.99 a year. That $99 you see when you click on "Get Premium" is for *99* years.


----------



## Thor

uhtred said:


> This time turning off the add blocker worked (firefox, addblock +). Sadly I don't think I can use TAM that way. I'll give it a try, but last time it was unusuable.


Final straw for me if this is the new normal. Even with adblock this forum is almost unusably slow (Safari on iMac). On my windows tablet with Explorer it locks up and/or runs super slow.


----------



## RandomDude

EleGirl said:


> The cost to forum supporters is about $14.99 a year. That $99 you see when you click on "Get Premium" is for *99* years.


Ah, was a shocker! Maybe they should fix that table, pitching big is one thing, pitching big and making people go WTF? @ $100 for subscription on an online forum of all things is kinda silly. Expend it and put 99 years next to the price at the very least. But first, they should fix the site so it's actually functional for both subscribers and non-subscribers.

Unless corporate politics over there are so bad that whoever had decided (or was forced to) to clog the forum with more ads than any other forum is trying to maximise their 'numbers' to keep their job/get promotion/look pretty even if it leads to long-term deduction of users, subscribers and traffic activity. Meh.


----------



## TBT

Hard to understand why I haven't experienced the same thing as others. I've been on here a few times in the last 24-48 hours alone without problems. I've been using adblock and my anti-tracking enabled. The only thing I may do different than others is that I use the old classic skin setting. Weird.


----------



## Administrator

Hey Guys

Something changed with adblocker and us that made them have a compatibility issue, but we have a work around. Now, the way to do is differs from adblocker types and browser types, but the basic first step is to white list "verticalscope" in your adblockers setting and you'll be able to use it on the site with all the features working again. 

If you are having difficulties, please specify what browser and adblock combo you have running.

Kevin


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Thor said:


> Final straw for me if this is the new normal. Even with adblock this forum is almost unusably slow (Safari on iMac). On my windows tablet with Explorer it locks up and/or runs super slow.


Try Opera (Mac) Thor... less fickle than Safari with sites that rely on ads.


----------



## RandomDude

Yungster said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Something changed with adblocker and us that made them have a compatibility issue, but we have a work around. Now, the way to do is differs from adblocker types and browser types, but the basic first step is to white list "verticalscope" in your adblockers setting and you'll be able to use it on the site with all the features working again.
> 
> If you are having difficulties, please specify what browser and adblock combo you have running.
> 
> Kevin


Using AdBlock Plus and Firefox, I googled whitelisting and vertical scope but doesn't seem to be anything I'm afraid.


----------



## TBT

@RandomDude Verticalscope.com is TAM's owner.


----------



## RandomDude

Ah... whitelisted Verticalscope.com and now it's working. Thanks


----------



## rockon

I must be in the small minority but I never had any of the problems described in this thread. 

Using AdBlock Plus and Firefox.

My only (unrelated) problem is this site loves to arbitrarily log me out. Not a big deal but when it happens 10-15 times a day, well................


----------



## uhtred

Its the video adds that make the site unusable. There is generally no way to stop them once they are running and they interfere with text entry. If the admins could eliminate them, I wouldn't need add block

Its their website, their rules - but this is bad enough that it risks driving people away, and once they go a lot will never come back even if the site is fixed. I've seen other sites become ghost towns.


----------



## Administrator

rockon said:


> I must be in the small minority but I never had any of the problems described in this thread.
> 
> Using AdBlock Plus and Firefox.
> 
> My only (unrelated) problem is this site loves to arbitrarily log me out. Not a big deal but when it happens 10-15 times a day, well................


Whether or not you are logged in or not is controlled by cookies. So it could be that you browser is set up to not allow cookies from the site, or is clearing them too regularly. Check your settings, and if they are good then it could a corrupted cookie file causing it, so try cleaning out cookies and cache for your browser.



uhtred said:


> Its the video adds that make the site unusable. There is generally no way to stop them once they are running and they interfere with text entry. If the admins could eliminate them, I wouldn't need add block
> 
> Its their website, their rules - but this is bad enough that it risks driving people away, and once they go a lot will never come back even if the site is fixed. I've seen other sites become ghost towns.


If you could turn off your adblocker and then check to see if there are any messages along the bottom of your screen while those ads are loading, it could point us in the right direction to identify which ad service is causing the troubles

Kevin


----------



## uhtred

No messages on the bottom of the screen (firefox). Problems on nearly every page. This page has an unstoppable video add in the upper right ("now playing") and a flash add lower right. The "now playing" add seems to be the most intrusive - when it briefly shows a fixed image, performance improves


----------



## 3Xnocharm

uhtred said:


> No messages on the bottom of the screen (firefox). Problems on nearly every page. This page has an unstoppable video add in the upper right ("now playing") and a flash add lower right. The "now playing" add seems to be the most intrusive - when it briefly shows a fixed image, performance improves



I turned off my Ad Blocker for this site on Firefox and though the functions are technically there, the site is pretty much not usable. Can someone explain how I whitelist? Thanks!


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Running Chrome with Adblock and Disconnect. Notifications have disappeared completely and don't reappear with any combo of whitelisting on Disconnect or disabling AdBlock.


----------



## TBT

3Xnocharm said:


> I turned off my Ad Blocker for this site on Firefox and though the functions are technically there, the site is pretty much not usable. Can someone explain how I whitelist? Thanks!


Go to TAM owner home page... verticalscope.com. With your adblocker on,disable it for that site in the settings. Now Firefox with adblocker should be okay on TAM.


----------



## Administrator

That's actually the best workaround I've seen, it's simple and doesn't involve custom rules.

Thanks!!!

Kyle


----------



## 3Xnocharm

TBT said:


> Go to TAM owner home page... verticalscope.com. With your adblocker on,disable it for that site in the settings. Now Firefox with adblocker should be okay on TAM.


This didnt work.


----------



## TBT

3Xnocharm said:


> This didnt work.


Hi @3Xnocharm. As I posted earlier,I'm using Firefox with Adblock without problems. Have you tried a refresh of Firefox? If not,give it a try and then delete the old data file from your desktop. Then you just have to grab the Adblock addon and do the whitelist again. If that doesn't work,then I'd just PM one of the Yungsters for some one on one assistance. Hope it works out okay.


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Something changed with adblocker and us that made them have a compatibility issue, but we have a work around. Now, the way to do is differs from adblocker types and browser types, but the basic first step is to white list "verticalscope" in your adblockers setting and you'll be able to use it on the site with all the features working again.
> 
> If you are having difficulties, please specify what browser and adblock combo you have running.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you Kevin.

This fixed the problems I was having and now the site has returned to its normal functioning.

IPad, safari, Adblock


----------



## Administrator

@EleGirl @uhtred, 

In regards to the video ads, we do have some that are permitted by our sponsors but should be kept off to the side and not play unless you engage it. If you are coming across video ads that play on their own and become intrusive while you're navigating on the forums, this shouldn't be on there and we'll need to have this removed at once. In order to do so, please provide us the following details for effective removal: 

1. Device/browser you are using
2. URL for the video ad (you can right click on it and select 'copy image address' or the likes of it)
3. Screenshot of the ad
4. Where in the forums this appeared if it seems to be only apparent in certain sections and/or if it's 
random throughout the forums

We thank you for your patience and cooperation on this. 




TBT said:


> Hi @3Xnocharm. As I posted earlier,I'm using Firefox with Adblock without problems. Have you tried a refresh of Firefox? If not,give it a try and then delete the old data file from your desktop. Then you just have to grab the Adblock addon and do the whitelist again. If that doesn't work,then I'd just PM one of the Yungsters for some one on one assistance. Hope it works out okay.


^^Thank you @TBT for your assistance - we really appreciate it! @3Xnocharm - let us know if this works for you or if you need further assistance.



Anon Pink said:


> Thank you Kevin.
> 
> This fixed the problems I was having and now the site has returned to its normal functioning.
> 
> IPad, safari, Adblock


^^Glad to hear everything is working out for you 

Thanks guys,
Natalie


----------



## uhtred

Add is:
blob:http://tpc.googlesyndication.com/41e26f43-1822-478f-a97d-5ca83e38cd65

or:

http://lax1-ib.adnxs.com/click?uR6F...ubid1%3dindr_a0414_expedia_sg_ty_apx_lang_300

Other adds don't allow copying and won't allow me to view source. Adds change constantly, one link I could capture is:

http://smokeybear.com/
\

Worst adds shows "now playing". Extremely intrusive. No stop button. Seems to change adds several times, sometimes look like flash, sometimes video. New add every few seconds. 


This is really unusually bad for a site. I don't normally need add-block. I don't know what is different about your adds, but they end up being more intrusive than bad porn sites. i can wee this page re-loading every few seconds. 






Yungster said:


> @EleGirl @uhtred,
> 
> In regards to the video ads, we do have some that are permitted by our sponsors but should be kept off to the side and not play unless you engage it. If you are coming across video ads that play on their own and become intrusive while you're navigating on the forums, this shouldn't be on there and we'll need to have this removed at once. In order to do so, please provide us the following details for effective removal:
> 
> 1. Device/browser you are using
> 2. URL for the video ad (you can right click on it and select 'copy image address' or the likes of it)
> 3. Screenshot of the ad
> 4. Where in the forums this appeared if it seems to be only apparent in certain sections and/or if it's
> random throughout the forums
> 
> We thank you for your patience and cooperation on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Thank you @TBT for your assistance - we really appreciate it! @3Xnocharm - let us know if this works for you or if you need further assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Glad to hear everything is working out for you
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Natalie


----------



## Vinnydee

uhtred said:


> This time turning off the add blocker worked (firefox, addblock +). Sadly I don't think I can use TAM that way. I'll give it a try, but last time it was unusuable.
> 
> I'd be happy to pay, but need a totally anonymous method.


You do not have to turn it off. Just add this domain to your whitelist of domains not to be blocked. I understand your concerns but going incognito will give you what you want. Adblockers just block ads, not cookies.


----------



## Vinnydee

Try ublock. I allow this domain and do not see any ads at all. I never knew this website has ads. This is new to me. I have both ad blockers turned off and still see no ads.


----------



## uhtred

Thats really interesting. With addblock off, I see a TON of adds, reloading at a very high rate. 

are you using windows and firefox?



Vinnydee said:


> Try ublock. I allow this domain and do not see any ads at all. I never knew this website has ads. This is new to me. I have both ad blockers turned off and still see no ads.


----------



## Administrator

uhtred said:


> Thats really interesting. With addblock off, I see a TON of adds, reloading at a very high rate.
> 
> are you using windows and firefox?


Are the ads all over the screen, or it just one ad location reloading over and over again? There should only be 4 ad spots on any given page. A banner at the top, a banner at the bottom, and 2 in the sidebar

Kevin


----------



## uhtred

I just realized that I was using Chrome, not firefox. Have addblock plus. Everything seems OK with firefox. Sorry about the incorrect information earlier.

The only adds which are obviously changing are the active / video adds on the right side, top right corner, and sometimes partway down the right side. The "reload" button the page keeps flashing. 

I"m on a laptop so I can't see the entire screen at one time. 




Yungster said:


> Are the ads all over the screen, or it just one ad location reloading over and over again? There should only be 4 ad spots on any given page. A banner at the top, a banner at the bottom, and 2 in the sidebar
> 
> Kevin


----------



## Administrator

I think i just recreated this when I came to see your reply. Page was working fine for me, but the tab showed it never finished loading.

This was the message that kept popping up while this was going on. Would alternate between this and something else that would change pretty often. Next time you get this, can you check if you see the same "adaptv" message at the bottom of your screen. Won't matter where on the page you are, should still be at the bottom of your screen

Kevin


----------



## Hope1964

This morning I logged in and was having problems - couldn't 'like' posts, notifications took me to my subscriptions, SUPER slow typing. At 8 am I logged in in 'incognito' mode cuz that's when my work hours start and the problems went away. I am on Chrome and have no idea if I have an adblocker running.


----------



## Administrator

The only way you would have a adblocker running is if you added one yourself (or someone added it for you). They don't come standard with browsers. If you are using Chrome, check in the top right corner and you should see if you have any extra plugins running. Adblock plus is maybe the more common, and it looks like a red stop sign.

If you really can't tell, post a screenshot and I'll take a gander.

And of course, guide to do that 

https://www.take-a-screenshot.org/windows.html

Kevin


----------



## 3Xnocharm

There is a video ad from Dont Miss that keeps playing in my ads. I had to allow TAM on my Adblock or I couldnt do anything but read. This is misery, the ads are constantly loading, even when I click the X to make the loading stop. My poor laptop sounds like its going to take off.


----------



## Administrator

Are these ads auto playing with sound? If so can you grab the ad's URL and I'll send them to our ad team to investigate.

Niall


----------



## Hope1964

I've also had videos autoplay on me with sound - freaking irritating since I'm at work and TRYING to be innocuous.


----------



## jld

I removed Adblocker entirely but my notifications still send me to subscriptions.


----------



## Administrator

jld said:


> I removed Adblocker entirely but my notifications still send me to subscriptions.


Go to your browser settings and clear cookies and cache. Might need a fresh start

Kevin


----------



## jld

Yungster said:


> Go to your browser settings and clear cookies and cache. Might need a fresh start
> 
> Kevin


Thanks, Kevin. It seems to be working ok now.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Yungster said:


> Are these ads auto playing with sound? If so can you grab the ad's URL and I'll send them to our ad team to investigate.
> 
> Niall


No sound on mine. Not sure if this is what you need??

http://small.edgecast.syn-cdn.com/ea/ed/eaed82fd239d14b7a78b28f1fcf942d932c6789d

The admins seriously need to do something about all these ads. Your members should not have a such a crappy experience on a site like this, especially due to something we all hate anyway. Just sayin... 

Thanks


----------



## Thor

3Xnocharm said:


> The admins seriously need to do something about all these ads. Your members should not have a such a crappy experience on a site like this, especially due to something we all hate anyway. Just sayin...
> 
> Thanks


Agreed. I'm a member of a motorcycle forum owned by the same company. It has many of the same problems but to a much lesser extent than TAM. I have been reducing my participation in both forums as a direct result of the bad performance.

This site locks up my Windows 10 tablet every time I try it. It locks up my iMac once per week on average. Super slow performance on the iMac due to all the ads being pushed. Now there's no LIKE button, an inability to post a reply half the time, no menu bar to select Bold etc (it is all blank just above this reply window).

I don't watch television in large part because of the ads.

I use the Reader Version of web pages whenever possible to avoid intrusive ads.

I immediately leave web pages with flashy moving ads or other attention grabbing types of ads. If it autoplays a video, I'm gone. But they probably already collected their money from the advertiser  so they don't care.


----------



## farsidejunky

Yungster said:


> @EleGirl @uhtred,
> 
> In regards to the video ads, we do have some that are permitted by our sponsors but should be kept off to the side and not play unless you engage it. If you are coming across video ads that play on their own and become intrusive while you're navigating on the forums, this shouldn't be on there and we'll need to have this removed at once. In order to do so, please provide us the following details for effective removal:
> 
> 1. Device/browser you are using
> 2. URL for the video ad (you can right click on it and select 'copy image address' or the likes of it)
> 3. Screenshot of the ad
> 4. Where in the forums this appeared if it seems to be only apparent in certain sections and/or if it's
> random throughout the forums
> 
> We thank you for your patience and cooperation on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Thank you @TBT for your assistance - we really appreciate it! @3Xnocharm - let us know if this works for you or if you need further assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Glad to hear everything is working out for you
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Natalie


Does this include video without sound as well? Every admin has a slightly different way that they describe what is and is not allowed.


----------



## Administrator

Any ad that stops your using of the site can be reported i.e Ads playing with sound, ad's freezing your page, ad's that make the page jump etc.
@3Xnocharm was that ad stopping you from using the site? I've reported it just in case.
@Thor Are you using any plugins like script or ad blockers. It sounds like something is blocking our scripts and causing issues with the site. let me know if you using any plugins and I'll post instructions on how to fix them.

Niall


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> @Thor Are you using any plugins like script or ad blockers. It sounds like something is blocking our scripts and causing issues with the site. let me know if you using any plugins and I'll post instructions on how to fix them.
> 
> Niall


On my iMac I've got Ad Blocker Pro running. I've whitelisted verticalscope with no change in performance. Current OS and current Safari.

On my old iPad2 no adblockers etc. It runs very slowly on this forum.

On my work issued MS Surface running the current WIN10 OS and Internet Explorer. I have no control over anti-virus or other add-ons. I don't believe there is anything beyond whatever MS installs. This forum locks up the Surface.

On my iPhone I have no problems at all on Safari if I use the full browser version.

On the other forum I visit run by verticalscope the problems are much less but still there. Ad Blocker usually shows 90+ ads blocked on this forum, and usually only single digit numbers on the other forum. The other forum runs a bit slowly but not painfully so. I don't experience these problems any other place on the internet. The owners are monetizing so hard they're going to drive the audience away.


----------



## Administrator

If you follow these steps it should allow you to still have the ad blocker turned on but shouldn't affect the site:

-visit our main site VerticalScope.com with your adblockers turned on.
-go in to the settings and disable the program for that site.
-this should carry over globally across any VS domains.

With your Surface, have you tested the site with a browser other then IE?

Do you notice the site waiting for anything for long periods of time in the bottom left corner of your screen?

Niall


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> If you follow these steps it should allow you to still have the ad blocker turned on but shouldn't affect the site:
> 
> -visit our main site VerticalScope.com with your adblockers turned on.
> -go in to the settings and disable the program for that site.
> -this should carry over globally across any VS domains.
> 
> With your Surface, have you tested the site with a browser other then IE?
> 
> Do you notice the site waiting for anything for long periods of time in the bottom left corner of your screen?
> 
> Niall


I've disabled ABP for verticalscope. It has made no difference to performance.

On the surface I am limited to IE. This forum locks up the Surface.


----------



## Administrator

Which Surface do you have, the RT or the 2? See if this works for you - add the following to your My Filters list within your adblocker: @@||verticalscope.com^$third-party. This will allow 3rd party scripts to run from verticalscope and has been proven to work for other members from our other sites using adblockplus and ublock origin. 

Let us know how that goes for you. 

Thanks for your patience and cooperation. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> Which Surface do you have, the RT or the 2? See if this works for you - add the following to your My Filters list within your adblocker: @@||verticalscope.com^$third-party. This will allow 3rd party scripts to run from verticalscope and has been proven to work for other members from our other sites using adblockplus and ublock origin.
> 
> Let us know how that goes for you.
> 
> Thanks for your patience and cooperation.
> 
> Cheers,
> Natalie


My surface is issued by my employer and I have no ability to adjust any parameters. It is a Surface 2.


----------



## Administrator

Dang. Can you try switching to Classic Skin and see if that improves for you? A lot of the issues reported are unique to the Full Skin

Kevin


----------



## Thor

I have switched to the Brave browser on my iMac. It runs quickly and smoothly. The "Like" button works again, and all the other features of the forum seem to be there again. Ad blockers are built in, with several other privacy features. I really like this browser so far.


----------



## Administrator

Glad you were able to find a work around.

Niall


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Not sure what changed, but the site is actually usable now on my Firefox with my Adblock in place, YAY! All the functions work and my laptop doesnt sound like its about to take flight any more!


----------



## Administrator

Good to hear it's working for you. If it happens again if you follow these steps it should allow you to still have the ad blocker turned on but shouldn't affect the site:

-visit our main site VerticalScope.com with your adblockers turned on.
-go in to the settings and disable the program for that site.
-this should carry over globally across any VS domains.

If that doesn't work, let us know what adblocker you're using and I'll post more specific details.

Niall


----------

